# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Abdullah öcalan ermenıdır gercek adıda artın agopyan

## anau2

APO = ARTİN AGOPYAN.
KÜRT OLMADIGI DEVLET ARŞİVLERİNDEDE SABİT VE BAZI ARAŞTIRMACI YAZARLAR TARAFINDAN KANITLANMIŞTIR...SATILIK MEDYA DİLLENDİRMEZ...

Ermenilerin Türklerle toprak, Kürtlerle kan davası vardır"

----------


## anau2

Apo= artin agopyan.
Kürt olmadıgı devlet arşivlerindede sabit ve bazı araştırmacı yazarlar tarafından kanıtlanmıştır...satılık﻿ medya dillendirmez...

----------

